
One Dead Media (2008) - Tomte
http://kk.org/thetechnium/one-dead-media/
======
i_am_proteus
I clicked through to the "Dead Media Project" looking for other kinds of dead
media.

The dead media list is, appropriately, a 404:
[https://www.deadmedia.org/mailman/listinfo/deadmedia](https://www.deadmedia.org/mailman/listinfo/deadmedia)

~~~
dredmorbius
Wayback Machine has it.

------
CM30
Somewhat amusingly, the first comment under the article is from someone still
using this exact form of technology right now, or at least was back in 2012.

So I guess this form of media can also be taken off the '100% dead, not
available anywhere on Earth' list.

~~~
cogburnd02
Found another example: Make, vol 3, p. 187 describes a way to make these (not
form-factor compatible, but uses the same concept) with a hole punch, index
cards, scissors, and a chopstick.

Edit: the url kk.org is not one that inspires a whole lot of confidence,
either.

~~~
aristus
Or, perhaps, a two-letter domain means that _K_ evin _K_ elly, founding editor
of Wired Magazine, founder of one of the first online communities called WELL,
who's been working in tech longer than most of the people on this site have
been alive, might know what he's talking about.

